# New Star Wars trailer is out...



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2015)

Color me giddy like a school girl...so FUCKING excited for this I cannot even stand it!


----------



## medicchick (Oct 19, 2015)

Trailer


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 19, 2015)

Track suit, or sneakers..?


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2015)

No it really is a trainer for Marines - they take their cues from the Imperial Stormtroopers.


----------



## nobodythank you (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Trailer



See?!?  I can't even f'ing spell!


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2015)

ke4gde said:


>



Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 19, 2015)

But Star Destroyers DO have shields.
That's what the two water tower-looking things beside the bridge are.

I knew that I would someday be able to use the knowledge I gained from the X-Wing book series


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2015)

Raptor said:


> But Star Destroyers DO have shields.
> That's what the two water tower-looking things beside the bridge are.
> 
> I knew that I would someday be able to use the knowledge I gained from the X-Wing book series



Exactly!


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 20, 2015)

It's a trap!


----------



## Raptor (Oct 20, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> It's a trap!


No...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Florida173 (Oct 20, 2015)

Got my tickets for the 19th.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 20, 2015)

"The force is coming. I feel it..."
NSFW, I guess...


----------

